# HHV - Stand Up Paddleboard Rental and Airport Transport



## mhoutsma (Apr 9, 2014)

Just got back from HHV this morning.  So sad to leave.  Everything about the place and trip was great but I wanted to payback TUG a bit for all the help it has given me and post a few tricks/things I learned this time.  

   First, if you want to rent a stand up paddle board (or surf board) and plan to use it for more than a few hours (I have three kids so we rotated and it got used 3-4 hours each day we had it) you really should go to Quality Surfboards, which is right by the coffee shop across the street from the Kalia Tower.  It is only $30 the first day, and $25 per day thereafter (in contrast to $55 for two hours at the Lagoon for a much inferior board).  The people were so nice.  You can also store it with the bellman during the day if you want to do it for a while in the morning and then again in the afternoon.  The drawback is the walk to the Lagoon is a little tiresome, even if you are an able bodied person.  My whole family thought the paddleboard was one of the highlights of the trip, and the lagoon is perfect for it.

  Also, we used King Airport Shuttle this time and they were awesome.  $30 for up to four people, $37 for five to or from the airport.  $20 to Diamondhead.  Alex was always early and very friendly and the minivan was nicer than the place we used last time. 

  Finally, we had a Premium Room the first three nights and got 467.  Although it looked out over the Lagoon and had a double porch I thought this was a little bit of bad luck as far as Premium rooms go.  We then had 669 for the last four nights.  For a standard unit I thought it was fine, though I think there are probably many better standard two bedrooms.  I would be interested if anyone has thoughts on how we did on those rooms.


----------



## buzglyd (Apr 9, 2014)

That's great info. 

We just checked in to 2166. 

What a view!


----------



## GregT (Apr 10, 2014)

buzglyd said:


> That's great info.
> 
> We just checked in to 2166.
> 
> What a view!



Can you post pics?  I think that's the 2BR Premier on the Ewa side?

Thanks and have a great time!


----------



## amc347 (Apr 10, 2014)

Wow, thanks for the tip! We are here in lagoon tower, 2br premier room. Awesome view of diamond head. Just rented a SUP for 35 an hour. Will take your advice tomorrow. The rentals for the plastic floaties are also outrageous. 10 a day for the same tube we bought at abc store for 3 dollars plus 60 cents for the to blow it up. We stopped at Costco and bought beach umbrellas for the cost of a daily rental but found that it has been too windy for these to stay up no matter how deep we dug them and rigged it. Last regretting not having rented a car from the airport. We passed on $203 total including taxes for full size 8 day rental airport pickup through Costco. We got on site rental through national for 160 for two days. After a few cab rides and despite nightly rental adding in cost of airport transfer, we would have saved by doing the Costco rental. There is a national car rental place across the street on the first floor near the mcdonalds that is a few dollars cheaper by the day, but the advantage of onsite is after hours drop off with key box saving you from paying overnight parking say if you need it for morning to evening. Having a great time nonetheless!


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 10, 2014)

buzglyd said:


> That's great info.
> 
> We just checked in to 2166.
> 
> What a view!



Way to go Buzz, we're jelly...


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 10, 2014)

amc347 said:


> Wow, thanks for the tip! We are here in lagoon tower, 2br premier room. Awesome view of diamond head. Just rented a SUP for 35 an hour. Will take your advice tomorrow. The rentals for the plastic floaties are also outrageous. 10 a day for the same tube we bought at abc store for 3 dollars plus 60 cents for the to blow it up. We stopped at Costco and bought beach umbrellas for the cost of a daily rental but found that it has been too windy for these to stay up no matter how deep we dug them and rigged it. Last regretting not having rented a car from the airport. We passed on $203 total including taxes for full size 8 day rental airport pickup through Costco. We got on site rental through national for 160 for two days. After a few cab rides and despite nightly rental adding in cost of airport transfer, we would have saved by doing the Costco rental. There is a national car rental place across the street on the first floor near the mcdonalds that is a few dollars cheaper by the day, but the advantage of onsite is after hours drop off with key box saving you from paying overnight parking say if you need it for morning to evening. Having a great time nonetheless!



It's convenient to have a car there, but the cost is considerable.  If you have a smart phone, check out Google Maps, the trip planner has public transport option that lists bus schedules. TheBus goes anywhere you want to go from HHV, air con, cheap, with a colourful cast of characters.


----------



## gnorth16 (Apr 10, 2014)

Interesting that Honolulu has the highest taxi rates in the US.  
http://www.taxifarefinder.com/rates.php

8 miles (21 minutes) to HHV and averages a $40 cab ride, more expensive in heavy traffic. 

Thanks for the tip OP.


----------



## buzglyd (Apr 10, 2014)

2br premier diamond head side. (Even though its ocean front)


----------



## AlohaAmbassador (Apr 11, 2014)

My wife and I checked into the Lagoon Tower last night.  Got 10th floor on the Diamond Head side (1BR+).  Great to be back for the first time since 2008!


----------



## buzglyd (Apr 12, 2014)

The fireworks show was spectacular from the penthouse floor balcony. This is our view.


----------



## Uscjusto (Apr 14, 2014)

Are room assignments based on randomness or luck of the draw?
Or is there a way to specify which room, floor or view you would like during the reserevation process?


----------



## gnorth16 (Apr 19, 2014)

*Chairs for the beach/lagoon*

Having never stayed at HHV (checking in on Tuesday), are there chairs around the lagoon for people staying at HHV?  Anything further down at the beach that can be used or should I rent chairs at one of the shops around the beach?  

To the OP, does Quality Surfboards rent chairs as well?

No point in buying (I don't think) for our 5 nights at HHV, but we will buy some for our longer stay on the Big Island (13 nights).


----------



## bastroum (Apr 20, 2014)

gnorth16 said:


> Having never stayed at HHV (checking in on Tuesday), are there chairs around the lagoon for people staying at HHV?  Anything further down at the beach that can be used or should I rent chairs at one of the shops around the beach?
> 
> To the OP, does Quality Surfboards rent chairs as well?
> 
> No point in buying (I don't think) for our 5 nights at HHV, but we will buy some for our longer stay on the Big Island (13 nights).



Chairs at the pools are first come/first served. The pools have almost no shade. The lagoon and beach have lounge rentals for $15 and umbrellas for $29 per day. You can rent beach chairs at Snorkel Bob's for $15 per week or $25  per week for 2, however, the cab ride is $20 each way. There is a guy on Craigslist that will rent you beach chairs for $10 per day. He will also deliver and pick up. Just search beach chair rentals Waikiki on Craigslist and his ad will pop up.


----------



## gnorth16 (Apr 20, 2014)

bastroum said:


> Chairs at the pools are first come/first served. The pools have almost no shade. The lagoon and beach have lounge rentals for $15 and umbrellas for $29 per day. You can rent beach chairs at Snorkel Bob's for $15 per week or $25  per week for 2, however, the cab ride is $20 each way. There is a guy on Craigslist that will rent you beach chairs for $10 per day. He will also deliver and pick up. Just search beach chair rentals Waikiki on Craigslist and his ad will pop up.



Thank you very much for the info.  

Any must try restaurants near HHV?  I'm combing through trip advisor, but not knowing the area (and not having a car) it is tough to narrow things down.  

No fine dining, most cuisine types are okay, some local cusine would be great, kids are 10 and 12... Walking or short cab distance is ideal, unless it is a must try.  Food trucks are fine by me!!!

TIA.


----------



## amc347 (Apr 20, 2014)

Roy's and Tiki bar and grill are both close to HHV. A nice walk along the beach or 10 cab ride. Both have excellent sunset views with kid friendly foods. Benihana on site was decent. Try yelp for other restaurant reviews. Have a good trip!


----------



## bastroum (Apr 20, 2014)

Try Shorebird's, Bubba Gump's, Margaritaville, Tiki's Grill and Bar for reasonably prices dinner's.


----------



## jehb2 (Apr 20, 2014)

mhoutsma said:


> First, if you want to rent a stand up paddle board (or surf board) and plan to use it for more than a few hours (I have three kids so we rotated and it got used 3-4 hours each day we had it) you really should go to Quality Surfboards, which is right by the coffee shop across the street from the Kalia Tower.  It is only $30 the first day, and $25 per day thereafter (in contrast to $55 for two hours at the Lagoon for a much inferior board).



Thank you so much.  I've been wanting to do this for several years but thought $55 for the Lagoon was too much.  I've been driving my husband crazy.  Last trip he tried to rent on for me but I told him I wouldn't use it if he did.  I thought is was 50 for 1 hour.  

Next trip I'm definitely going to Quality Surfboards.  Thanks


----------



## LisaH (Sep 5, 2014)

I have a question about renting the paddle board. Can it fit into the elevator if we want to rent it for a week? I don't think the bellhop will store it for us every day for a week. We are going again next month and really look forward to paddle boarding again. That had to be the highlight of our trip in May.


----------



## bastroum (Sep 5, 2014)

LisaH said:


> I have a question about renting the paddle board. Can it fit into the elevator if we want to rent it for a week? I don't think the bellhop will store it for us every day for a week. We are going again next month and really look forward to paddle boarding again. That had to be the highlight of our trip in May.



It will not fit in an elevator.


----------



## hockeybrain (Sep 5, 2014)

The end elevator closest to the reconstruction on the left facing the lobby is the service elevator out of the three.   The second and third elevators do not have high ceilings.   When I rented surf boards no problem with vertical height in the service elevator but have to angle the board in the other two elevators.   Afternoons getting elevators in the lagoon tower is problematic.   Saturday mornings around 10 and around 4 due to check out / check-in is a hassle day.   Elevators are very crowded and slow on Saturdays.   So, first elevator no problem paddleboard or surf board.   Other elevators only pretty much 8 foot surf boards easily and really have to angle and hold the whole way.   I recently got back yesterday after a home week and open season vacation at the Lagoon.


----------



## LisaH (Sep 5, 2014)

Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## weavershome (Sep 5, 2014)

bastroum said:


> Chairs at the pools are first come/first served. The pools have almost no shade. The lagoon and beach have lounge rentals for $15 and umbrellas for $29 per day. You can rent beach chairs at Snorkel Bob's for $15 per week or $25  per week for 2, however, the cab ride is $20 each way. There is a guy on Craigslist that will rent you beach chairs for $10 per day. He will also deliver and pick up. Just search beach chair rentals Waikiki on Craigslist and his ad will pop up.



First of all...thanks for the tip on the SUP rental. 

Re: chairs....we purchased a couple of the Tommy Bahama backpack chairs at costco while we were stocking up on food/drinks. I think they were 30-40 each but it was well worth it to have them the whole trip. Easy transport, comfortable, had both lined and non-lined pockets for snacks/sunscreen/phone etc and.....you could easily recoup your investment by selling them on your way out .....or make another travelers trip by giving them away. Pending airline fees (they vary) you might even bring them home.


----------

